# Journey To The Central Nervous System Of Muriel (Courage TCD vore fanfic)



## Xander Martin (Jul 1, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Journey To The Central Nervous System Of Muriel by BackupAccount

Perhaps one of the most wonderfully weird and disturbing things you'll ever read; feel free to check it out


----------

